# Kiwiernte



## waterman (28. Okt. 2009)

Hallo Gartenfreunde,

da ich dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal Kiwis geerntet habe, wollte ich mal nach Euren Erfahrungen fragen.
Dodi hatte mir in einem anderen Thema schon mal geschrieben, dass sie die Kiwipflanze wieder entfernt hatte, weil sie keine richtige Erfolg hatte mit den Früchten.

Ich habe vor zwei Wochen harte und leider kleine Früchte geerntet (kleiner Spankorb voll), die ich portinonsweise mit einem Apfel in einen verschlossenen Behälter in der Küche habe nachreifen lassen. Als ich nun die ersten Früchte gegessen habe, war ich platt. Die sind geschmacklich besser als die Riesen aus Neuseeland. Klein aber "bananensüß". Echt gut.
Nächstes Jahr wird gewässert und gedüngt, damit ich Körbe voll ernten kann.

Gruß vom milden Mittelrhein in die übrigen Regionen
Wil


----------



## Elfriede (28. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kiwiernte*

Hallo Wil,

ich finde auch, dass eigene __ Kiwi weitaus besser schmecken als gekaufte.
Wir ernten die Früchte vor dem ersten Frost, legen sie in Kisten und lagern  sie bis um die Weihnachtszeit im Obstkeller. 

Die meisten unserer Kiwipflanzen sind schon über 20 Jahre alt, aber wir haben auch noch drei weitere, die erst 2008 erstmals kleine Früchte getragen haben.
Auch heuer sind sie noch recht klein ausgefallen, wie Du auf dem Foto sehen kannst. Übrigens stehen die Kiwi in unserem Garten in Tirol, hier auf Paros sind sie mir eingegangen, weil zu trocken und zu heiss.


 


Foto August 2009



Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## waterman (28. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kiwiernte*

Hallo Elfriede,

meinst Du, dass die Früchte in den kommenden Jahren größer werden, weil die Pflanzen älter sind, oder muss ich 2010 wässern und düngen, um erfolgreicher zu sein?
Gruß 
Wil


----------



## Nymphaion (28. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kiwiernte*

Hallo Wil,

wässern allein genügt beim Obst nicht wenn man die Größe der Früchte beeinflussen will. Die Wasseraufnahme der Pflanzen wird maßgeblich vom Kalium gesteuert. Du müsstest also mit einem Kali-Dünger nachhelfen, dann wird mehr Wasser aufgenommen und die Früchte werden größer. Allerdings werden sie dadurch nicht schmackhafter, eher im Gegenteil.

Bei Kiwis spielt auch das Vorhandensein einer männlichen Pflanze eine große Rolle für die Erntemenge. Normalerweise sind Kiwis zweihäusig, das heißt es gibt rein weibliche und rein männliche Pflanzen. Nur die weiblichen Pflanzen können Früchte tragen, dafür müssen sie aber durch die männlichen Pflanzen bestäubt werden. Einige Sorten (z.B. 'Issai') sind selbstfruchtbar. Sie können auch dann Früchte ansetzen wenn keine männliche Pflanze in der Nähe ist. Wird eine männliche Pflanze dazu gesetzt, dann steigt aber auch bei dieser Sorte der Ertrag ganz deutlich.


----------



## Elfriede (28. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kiwiernte*

Hallo Wil,

ich denke, dass die Größe der Früchte sicher auch sortenabhängig ist, allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung welche Sorte in meinem Garten steht, aber die ersten Früchte im Vorjahr waren bei mir kleiner als heuer. Meine Pflanzen habe ich noch nie gedüngt und auch mit einer regelmäßigen  Bewässerung schaut es bei mir nicht gut aus, da ich ja von April bis November hier auf Paros lebe. Mein Garten in Tirol ist fast nur auf den Regen angewiesen. Ideal ist das zwar nicht, aber es wächst trotzdem alles einigermaßen zufriedenstellend.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Joachim (28. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kiwiernte*

@Elfriede/Werner/Wil
Wie schauts bei euren __ Kiwi mit der Winterhärte aus - was müssen die abkönnen ohne einzugehen? 

Wenn ich eure Kiwis so sehe und Wils Geschmackbeschreibung höre, dann bekommt man Hunger auf Kiwi.


----------



## Elfriede (28. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kiwiernte*

Hallo Joachim,

also bei uns in Tirol sind -20° keine Seltenheit, wenn auch nicht mehr so häufig wie in früheren Wintern, als ich aber auch schon __ Kiwi im Garten hatte. Ich denke, um die Winterhärte brauchst Du Dir also keine Sorgen zu machen. Bei mir stehen 5 Pflanzen ( 4 weibliche + 1 männliche) an einer Hausmauer relativ geschützt, aber die anderen ( 2 weibliche mit einem Männchen), wovon das Foto stammt, stehen  frei im Garten. 

Warnung: Kiwi sind arge Wucherer und brauchen ein stabiles Klettergerüst und eine gute Schnitt-Technik, die ich leider immer noch nicht so richtig beherrsche.

Du solltest es trotzdem damit versuchen, sie schmecken einfach köstlich und halten lange in den Winter hinein.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Nymphaion (28. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kiwiernte*

Hallo Joachim,

die besten Kiwis für unser Klima sind die Sorten von Actinidia arguta und Actinidia kolomikta. Die ertragen Temperaturen bis -35° C. 

Die großen Kiwis aus NZ sind Sorten von Actinidia chinensis bzw. Actinidia deliciosa. Auch da ist die Winterhärte nicht so sehr das Thema, sondern die Spätfröste. Bei den Spätfrösten erfrieren die Blüten.


----------



## waterman (29. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kiwiernte*

Hallo Joachim,
den letzen strengen Winter hat meine Pflanze gut überstanden, insgesamt vier Jahre alt hat sie 2009 erstmals nennenswerten Ertrag gehabt.

Hallo Werner, das mit der männlichen Pflanze finde ich ja interessant, weil mir "OBI versprochen" hat, dass die eine Pflanze sich selbst befruchtet und kein Mann nötig ist. Aber offensichtlich läufts mit Mann dann doch besser. 
Muss dann mal schauen wohin mit der zweiten Pflanze, weil die Ausbreitung schon enorm ist. Und die männliche Pflanze trägt ja selbst keine Früchte.
Ich werde dann mal mäßig Kalium düngen und ein bischen wässern, weil es an der Mauer ja auch eher ein bischen trocken ist. 
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Nymphaion (29. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kiwiernte*

Hallo Wil,

dann hat Du vermutlich Actinidia arguta 'Issai' in Deinem Garten.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kiwiernte*

Hi Wil,

wie schon von Werner vermutet handelt es sich bei deiner __ Kiwi 100%ig um Actinidia arguta. Wer nur die "normale" Kiwi Actinidia deliciosa kennt wird von den kleinen Früchten sicherlich erst mal enttäuscht sein (die werden halt nicht viel größer als ca. 2cm. 
Dafür kann man aber die Schale mitessen und sie sind richtig winterhart (obwohl ein A. deliciosa-Sämling bei mir auch schon im ersten Winter problemlos -10 Grad im Topf:shock überlebt hatte)

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (6. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kiwiernte*

Hallo Frank,

die kleinen Dinger hab ich auch - 


 
Du meinst, die Schale kann man mitessen  Meinst Du nicht, dass kratzt fürchterlich?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kiwiernte*

Hi Christine,

wenns doch kratzt halt vorher rasieren

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (7. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kiwiernte*

Hi Frank,

hab ich heut gemacht 

Der Pelz ließ sich mit einem Messerchen ganz leicht abkratzen. Die Schale kann man wirklich bei diesen kleinen problemlos mitessen. Also hab ich auch eine Actinidia arguta.

Allerdings war die __ Kiwi, die zwar von der Konsistenz gut war, sehr sauer. Ich hab die Bürschchen jetzt nochmal mit ein paar Äpfeln eingesperrt. Vielleicht wäre Konfitüre eine Alternative.


----------



## waterman (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kiwiernte*

Hallo Christine und Frank,

das kann ich nicht glauben. Meine Kiwis sind so bärtig, da rasiere ich an einer __ Kiwi ja länger als an meinem Gisicht morgens 
Im Ernst, so klein, wie Frank sie beschreibt sind meine nicht. Die größeren kommen auf 4-5 cm Durchmesser. Ich probiere es aber gleich mal aus.
Abe egal ob unrasiert oder rasiert, schmecken tun sie richtig gut.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## waterman (10. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kiwiernte*

Hi,

ich habe gerade versucht, den Pelz abzukratzen. Das geht aber gar nicht. Ich machs weiter klassisch, halbieren und löffeln oder schälen.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Nymphaion (10. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kiwiernte*

Hallo Wil,

so groß und der Pelz geht nicht ab? Dann ist es nicht Actinidia arguta sondern Actinidia deliciosa - die 'echte' __ Kiwi.


----------

